# Can you recommend me material on marriage



## LeeJUk (Oct 14, 2010)

Can anyone recommend me good sermons (or sermon series) on marriage?
Especially as it is relevant to the husband.

Or good articles/writings/books(i would rather freeeeee stuff instead of amazon links as money is a bit tight).

Thanks


----------



## tlharvey7 (Oct 14, 2010)

marriagethebestway.com

SermonAudio.com - Destroying Pop-Christian Views of Marital Bliss - 1
SermonAudio.com - Destroying Pop-Christian Views of Marital Bliss - 2


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is a "good" sermon on marriage:

[video=youtube;DF9O6fne6nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF9O6fne6nE[/video]


----------



## regener8ed (Oct 14, 2010)

My wife and I have greatly benefitted from the Paul Tripp book "What did you expect?"

Amazon.com: What Did You Expect?: Redeeming the Realities of Marriage (9781433511769): Paul Tripp: Books

The DVD is great as well.

Amazon.com: What Did You Expect?: Redeeming the Realities of Marriage: Paul David Tripp: Movies & TV


----------



## Jack K (Oct 14, 2010)

Tim Keller did a series of 9 talks on marriage about 20 years ago, long before he became famous and anyone cared about everything else he does. The series is based on Ephesians 5 and is excellent! My wife and I have listened to the enitre set together, and I know pastors who require it as part of pre-marital counselling. The downloads will cost you, but I notice the entire series happens to be on sale right now. $14 for the set of 9.


----------



## jason d (Oct 15, 2010)

This is a good series:

Marriage, Christ, and Covenant: One Flesh for the Glory of God:
Marriage, Christ, and Covenant: One Flesh for the Glory of God - Desiring God


----------

